# Hammerschmidt Montageprobleme



## jogl1187 (24. September 2013)

Hallo Community,

wollte bei meinem ICB ne Hammerschmidt montieren. Leider muss ich bei der Montage fesstellen, dass das Innenlager nicht exakt mittig im Tretlagergehäuse sitzt (s. Bild - rechter oberer Rand des Innenlagers- Tretlagergehäuse sichtbar). Somit ist eine Befestigung der Hammerschmidt Grundplatte an der iscg Aufnahme nicht möglich (nur 2 der 3 iscg Gewinde sind deckungsgleich mit den Öffnungen der Hammerschmidt, das 3 hat Versatz). 

Hat noch jemand dieses Problem oder eine Idee?

Gruß Fabian


----------



## kopis (25. September 2013)

die ISCG Trägerplatte ist nicht mittig angeschweiißt! Da hilft nur neuer Rahmen oder Loch der oberen oder unteren Aufnahme aufbohren und langere Schraube durch und mit einer Mutter dahinter sichern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (25. September 2013)

Kommt das beim ICB öfter vor? 
Und ist wirklich die Trägerplatte der ISCG Aufnahme falsch angeschweißt? Am Tretlager schaut doch so ein Stück "silber" rechts raus...


----------



## kopis (25. September 2013)

ja die Trägerplatte ist nicht sauber verschweißt! Tretlagergehäuse und ISCG Aufnahme sind 2 Teile...wäre sonst zu viel Abfall, wenn es aus einem Block gefräst wäre


----------



## hömma (25. September 2013)

Er meint glaub ich den inneren Rand des Tretlagers. Der ist oben rechts zu sehen, links nicht. Das Gewinde ist nicht mittig ins Gehäuse geschnitten. Hab sowas auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## jogl1187 (25. September 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Er meint glaub ich den inneren Rand des Tretlagers. Der ist oben rechts zu sehen, links nicht. Das Gewinde ist nicht mittig ins Gehäuse geschnitten. Hab sowas auch noch nicht gesehen.



Ja bin mir auch noch nicht genau sicher was das Problem ist. Wenn das Gewinde genau mittig im Tretlager sitzen sollte dann ist bei meinem Rahmen definitiv was daneben gegangen!
Bin gespannt habe mit carver Kontakt aufgenommen- am Freitag soll ich Rückmeldung bekommen

Könnte mal jemand an seinem Rahmen schauen ob das Gewinde mittig im Tretlager ist oder auch so verschoben wie bei mir...


----------



## chrisle (26. September 2013)

jogl1187 schrieb:


> Ja bin mir auch noch nicht genau sicher was das Problem ist. Wenn das Gewinde genau mittig im Tretlager sitzen sollte dann ist bei meinem Rahmen definitiv was daneben gegangen!
> Bin gespannt habe mit carver Kontakt aufgenommen- am Freitag soll ich Rückmeldung bekommen
> 
> Könnte mal jemand an seinem Rahmen schauen ob das Gewinde mittig im Tretlager ist oder auch so verschoben wie bei mir...



Ganz bitter sowas...berichte doch bitte, wie Carver reagiert hat. 
Kontrolliert man sowas nicht, bevor die Ware rausgeht?
Problem ist sicher, dass man das unter "normalen" Bedingungen, sprich ohne Hammerschmidt, gar nicht unbedingt bemerken würde.


----------



## jogl1187 (27. September 2013)

so habe Rückmeldung von carver: es handelt sich um einen Produktionsfehler... 
die Toleranzen sind wohl zu groß, heißt das Innenlager hat eine Ausermittigkeit.

Nun prüft carver ob es noch einen Rahmen mit exaktem Tretlager gibt. Hoffentlich finden sie noch einen der eine Hammerschmidt Montage möglich macht sonst wars das mit dem bike Urlaub nächste Woche :-(

und auf den 2014er Rahmen möchte ich nicht warten


----------



## Pintie (5. Oktober 2013)

gib mal bescheid was rausgekommen ist....

100% mittig ist es bei mir auch nicht...




will aber auch keine hs


----------



## jogl1187 (9. Oktober 2013)

ging mir alles zu lange und war auch ungewiss ob es überhaupt nen Rahmen gibt der exakt gefertigt ist.  
habe mich jetzt vom icb verabschiedet :-(


----------



## Daniel12 (17. Oktober 2013)

traurig aber verständlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

